# Rear Valance Removal?



## FuelMJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried searching but couldn't find what I was looking for. Does anyone know how to remove the rear valance?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Dealer had done mine when it started peeling after rinsing it off. It was paint adhesion issue replaced by dealer.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

You have to take the back bumper completely off.


----------

